# So Many AHIMA Required Coding Jobs



## ataylor77 (Apr 27, 2014)

First, I have had my CPC-A since August and I still don't have a job. Is anyone else having the same problem finding work? I think AAPC is hurting us by requiring the apprenticeship on our title. Also, how many of you see this on most job postings in your area, RHIA, RHIT or CCS certification and AHIMA membership required? The majority of coding jobs posted in my area require AHIMA, which is frustrating since I only have AAPC.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 28, 2014)

Where are you looking for a job?  Remember, you're certified as a physician coder, not a facility coder.  If you have been applying to work at a hospital that does not employ physicians, that's why nobody's interested.

You need to find work as a coder for a physician practice, for a physician corporation owned by a hospital or healthcare organization, or in an outpatient hospital department.  Also try to find work as a biller, medical records specialist, or scheduler.  Most coding positions require experience, whether or not you have the -A.


----------



## Lovenothate88 (Apr 28, 2014)

I have also had trouble finding any coding related jobs. I was told by McKay Dee hospital that I need a sub certification from AHIMA, can't remember what the specific extra certification was. But also, that would be another couple thousand  dollars for me to buy textbooks, pay for the test, etc. I thought it would be much simpler finding a coding job. I have been CPC-A since July 2011. I'm glad I have another job but I would much prefer something in the medical office area. I would even more prefer something that I could do from home. I was also told by IHC that there really is no such thing as remote coding right now and there won't be for a few years. That is the whole reason I got into coding is so I could work from home.


----------



## memebelle2000 (Apr 28, 2014)

*CPC-A as well*

I just passed my exam with a CPC-A this March as I currently work for a surgeon; HOWEVER, the office manager codes for our practice. So currently the office manager will have me code his procedures as "mock" coding/test. So as of yet I  have not started coding, I've been applying and I recently completed a compatibility test with Virginia College for an adjunct instructor for their medical billing and coding program. I did well, so next I have to complete a practice teach, but yet again I'm applying everywhere. Please stay positive!!!! I pray that I can find a part-time position as well because as far as the medical field I currently am the Medical Receptionist-verify insurance, marketing administrator, proofreader of his progress notes, I also prepare the H&Ps, etc. so as far experience in the business setting yes I have it; not to mention I have a bachelors and masters. Sometimes I feel the way that you do, but we have to keep believing!!!!!!


----------



## cordelia (Apr 28, 2014)

Lovenothate88 said:


> I have also had trouble finding any coding related jobs. I was told by McKay Dee hospital that I need a sub certification from AHIMA, can't remember what the specific extra certification was. But also, that would be another couple thousand  dollars for me to buy textbooks, pay for the test, etc. I thought it would be much simpler finding a coding job. I have been CPC-A since July 2011. I'm glad I have another job but I would much prefer something in the medical office area. I would even more prefer something that I could do from home. I was also told by IHC that there really is no such thing as remote coding right now and there won't be for a few years. That is the whole reason I got into coding is so I could work from home.



First, part of your issue is you are looking at hospital coding jobs. You need to look for physician coding jobs. I am a fellow Utahn, and I havd worked (as a CPC) at the VA and the U of U. Both hire physician coders. 

No, most facilities in utah do not utilize remote coding, but that doesn't mean you can't work from home. I work at home for companies outside of Utah. 

But first, gain some experience and then look at remote coding.

Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## MnTwins29 (Apr 29, 2014)

Lovenothate88 said:


> I have also had trouble finding any coding related jobs. I was told by McKay Dee hospital that I need a sub certification from AHIMA, can't remember what the specific extra certification was. But also, that would be another couple thousand  dollars for me to buy textbooks, pay for the test, etc. I thought it would be much simpler finding a coding job. I have been CPC-A since July 2011. I'm glad I have another job but I would much prefer something in the medical office area. I would even more prefer something that I could do from home. I was also told by IHC that there really is no such thing as remote coding right now and there won't be for a few years. That is the whole reason I got into coding is so I could work from home.



You probably don't need to buy textbooks, etc for another class for that "sub certifciation" from AHIMA.   None of the three coding certifications from AHIMA (CCA, CCS, CCS-P) require coursework like that.  If you already have your classes/training, at worst you would pick up a review guide to brush up for the test.  And yes, there is the exam fee - and unlike AAPC, there is only one shot with the exam fee - no free retake.  Cordelia has it right - where are you applying and more importanly, where do you want to code?  If in a physician office, then CPC is what you need.  If in a hospital, CPC-H (outpatient) or CCS (both).  You do need experience to get a remote (home) coding job.


----------



## Lovenothate88 (Apr 29, 2014)

To be honest I have done almost absolutely nothing relating to coding since I passed my test because I have another job. I keep up on my CEU's, but nothing beyond that. I don't waste my money on buying coding books every year because I don't use them, therefore I'm not up to date on much. And as they say if you don't use it, you lose it. It looks like testing for the CCS has been temporarily suspended because of some type of testing security compromise. Since I am being laid off from the job I've been at since I passed my CPC-A test, I will be looking into doing whatever I can to get up to par in the coding world. As for being employed by a company out of state working from home, that would be ideal. I don't have any college degrees or experience. And its kind of hard to obtain experience when most every job I've seen come available requires you to already have experience. My question is, how do you find jobs out of state to work from home? Where do you look? A lot of sites I find, even on the job postings for AAPC all sound like a gimmick. I've put my info in a few times and I get calls from someone that I can't even understand so I know it has to be a scam. I'm not trying to be a complainer here but I have almost lost hope. I'd appreciate any resources or sites you could give me for where I could look, or where I should look to gain experience. Thank you.


----------



## tahowell (Apr 29, 2014)

I have also had  my CPC-A since May 2012 and have searched high and low for a job in this field. I have even offered to work for free just to gain experience. There is no xtern facility near me, so that is out of the question. No one is interested in you unless you have experience (3-5 years). I have basically given up and am disgusted with the whole experience. Now I have a student loan to pay off and no "better" job to do so. This whole thing is a big scam for these schools to make money. They do not tell you the reality of what you will face when finished with course.


----------



## ankenycb@yahoo.com (Apr 30, 2014)

I believe that most of us who are new coders (CPC-A in March) know that we should be seeking jobs with physician practices but in the Dayton, OH area where I reside it seems that all ads for coders/bill specialists/revenue recovery specialists require some experience of which I have none. I am working in another field and will continue to look for coding positions but I am not optimistic that it will happen very soon but I will keep on sending out resumes and letters of interest in the chance that some facility chooses to hire me and mentor me in the process of learning the ropes.


----------



## bethdeak (Apr 30, 2014)

ankenycb@yahoo.com said:


> I believe that most of us who are new coders (CPC-A in March) know that we should be seeking jobs with physician practices but in the Dayton, OH area where I reside it seems that all ads for coders/bill specialists/revenue recovery specialists require some experience of which I have none. I am working in another field and will continue to look for coding positions but I am not optimistic that it will happen very soon but I will keep on sending out resumes and letters of interest in the chance that some facility chooses to hire me and mentor me in the process of learning the ropes.



I know that this gets said quite often- but many coders didn't start out as coders.

Think about other positions to help you get your foot in the door, medical records/scanning, cash/payment posting, scheduling, front desk/reception, patient escort/liasons.  While they might not exactly be coding positions- it might help you get a step into the field easier.

Good Luck!


----------



## Vicki (Apr 30, 2014)

In my opinion that is the problem with obtaining certification without experience. The certification becomes worthless. In most fields, you work and become proficient in your job then become certified. That is how AAPC used to work.


----------



## bethdeak (Apr 30, 2014)

Vicki said:


> In my opinion that is the problem with obtaining certification without experience. The certification becomes worthless. In most fields, you work and become proficient in your job then become certified. That is how AAPC used to work.



I would tend to agree that there is a problem in obtaining certification without experience. Or more so, the problem is that instructors/schools/organizations are not being up front with students on the struggle to find employment newly certified with the apprentice designation.  I've met so many people that have signed up for a program (aapc/non-aapc) that have the idea they will walk out having a work from home coding position and I wish they were more fairly told about the rare occurrence of that sort of situation.

I know someone that is a CPC-A, who went onto take another specialty exam thinking that would help get hired into a coding position. The rationale they are getting from employers, is "If you're an apprentice- how can you be more proficient in a specialty".

My heart goes out to people stuck in this situation.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Apr 30, 2014)

I teach a beginning coding course for our county's adult education program, and I make those points the first night of class.  No, you will not be able to work from home the day after you complete this class.   Yes, you can be certified if you pass the exam, but that alone doesn't guarantee you a job.  Yes, many jobs say "experience required" - but name any profession where there isn't the job-experience catch 22, meaning that you can't get a job without experience, but how do you get experience without a job?   Happens in all professions - ours isn't unique for that.  You have to sell yourself, show the empolyer WHY they should employ YOU.   It's tough but it can be done.


----------



## mistyw0819 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Billing agencies*

Try a medical billing agency. You get the needed experience that everyone requires and you are still working with codes and guidelines so that you don't forget what you have already learned. This will help you get your foot in the door.


----------



## kevbshields (Apr 30, 2014)

To springboard off Lance, even when information is shared, students may choose not to listen or to "chance it" and see the outcome.  Anytime students came to me with an interest in working from home, I did my best to discourage that sort of mentality.  Even so, the first day of class there'd be the "at-home" folks talking up that angle during class introductions.  I'd launch into an explanation on working from home, but sometimes people tune out your message.

My point is not about blaming people trying to break into this field.  Instead, it is to point out that students at any level, within any discipline ought to do 3 things:  1.)  research their prospective fields and understand risks of entering it, 2.) follow their passion(s), and 3.) hold themselves accountable for the outcome.  Entering a field solely because it allows you to theoretically work at home seems like an odd choice to me.  However, students often hear what they want to hear and filter out the meaningful parts.


----------



## TTcpc (Apr 30, 2014)

bethdeak said:


> I would tend to agree that there is a problem in obtaining certification without experience. Or more so, the problem is that instructors/schools/organizations are not being up front with students on the struggle to find employment newly certified with the apprentice designation.  I've met so many people that have signed up for a program (aapc/non-aapc) that have the idea they will walk out having a work from home coding position and I wish they were more fairly told about the rare occurrence of that sort of situation.
> 
> I know someone that is a CPC-A, who went onto take another specialty exam thinking that would help get hired into a coding position. The rationale they are getting from employers, is "If you're an apprentice- how can you be more proficient in a specialty".
> 
> My heart goes out to people stuck in this situation.



I agree, I had over 8 years of medical billing/coding experience before I sat for the exam and as others have said, many of us like this started out in other areas of the medical office field before moving up to coding.  I think that there needs to be some accountability for all of these "coding schools" putting it in people's minds that they can walk out of a class room right into a high paying coding field or a dream job working from home.  It's just not fair to lead these people on.


----------



## bethdeak (May 1, 2014)

Maybe my comments are being misinterpreted because yes, the student should ultimately be accountable, and no you cannot make everyone listen. While there are good instructors out and I believe those numbers are higher than the bad.  There are also plenty of instructors that are misinforming students, or just omitting facts.

In the last two years I have encountered people that I have met at seminars or classes struggling to find employment. I get weekly messages from newly credentialed CPC-A's, trying to find employment.  Let's be honest, while selling yourself is a big part of getting a job, another thing is getting past the screening that HR does on applications, and while these people are applying for jobs most of their applications will be put on the side due to their lack of experience especially if it's an automated screening process.

I've encountered several people who decided to make a career switch into coding and can't find jobs. Who were then told as CPC-A's that the best way  to help find employment was to pay for additional training to obtain additional certifications. I disagree with selling people additional programs when they lack the experience needed to begin to get a basic coding position that just seems slightly unethical to me.

Ultimately it is a student be ware, or buyer be ware market- but I think we're doing a disservice to the student and the industry while this cycle perpetuates.


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 1, 2014)

bethdeak said:


> Ultimately it is a student be ware, or buyer be ware market- but I think we're doing a disservice to the student and the industry while this cycle perpetuates.


 
You're correct....students do need to be aware of the employment options and opportunities before they embark on a coding career. However I fail to see how any of us have provided a disservice to any new coder, as you state above. I just hired two brand new CPC-As (who are working out remarkably, by the way), and what I know about hiring and retaining excellent staff is that it involves way more than just having the certification. 

I've posted at length on this subject, offered my suggesions, looked at resumes, provided training and advice at local coding schools (where I told everyone that only one in 50 will land an actual coding position), and encouraged new coders to think outside the box in terms of how to get themselves hired. I also know many other coding managers who are just as involved in mentoring as I am. What is crystal clear to me (as well as many long-time coding managers) is that there are too many new coders and not enough coding jobs, that the industry is too complex to be able to use newly-trained staff, and that frankly, some people are just not cut out for any job that requires a professional demeanor and appearance. 

I will continue to do what I can to help new coders find work, but I'm not going to be responsible for the fact that not everyone can get a coding job. That's the coder's responsibility.


----------



## TTcpc (May 2, 2014)

Pam Brooks said:


> You're correct....students do need to be aware of the employment options and opportunities before they embark on a coding career. However I fail to see how any of us have provided a disservice to any new coder, as you state above. I just hired two brand new CPC-As (who are working out remarkably, by the way), and what I know about hiring and retaining excellent staff is that it involves way more than just having the certification.
> 
> I've posted at length on this subject, offered my suggesions, looked at resumes, provided training and advice at local coding schools (where I told everyone that only one in 50 will land an actual coding position), and encouraged new coders to think outside the box in terms of how to get themselves hired. I also know many other coding managers who are just as involved in mentoring as I am. What is crystal clear to me (as well as many long-time coding managers) is that there are too many new coders and not enough coding jobs, that the industry is too complex to be able to use newly-trained staff, and that frankly, some people are just not cut out for any job that requires a professional demeanor and appearance.
> 
> I will continue to do what I can to help new coders find work, but I'm not going to be responsible for the fact that not everyone can get a coding job. That's the coder's responsibility.



You make some good points Pam.  I have also worked with people with no/little experience and like you have found, work out remarkably!  I have found that sometimes some of us who have been in the field a while get more set in our ways and lose our flexibility to see other opinions and viewpoints which can make it a little hard to work together.  Working with a new coder who is really wanting to be in the field (not just in for the dream job working at home) is very rewarding and I like to see them learn new things that maybe they were not taught in school and sometimes I even learn a thing or two.


----------



## semillhouse (May 27, 2014)

I attended a state college and my teachers were all very up front with me about getting a job after certification. They all said it can be very discouraging and it may take a good deal of time, but once you get in somewhere and get experience you won't ever have much trouble getting hired somewhere. I kept in touch with a teacher I had during school who also did my CPC exam boot camp that kept an eye out for jobs for her former students. She called me when she heard of a billing position that was open and I got hired there but really didn't enjoy billing. I ran into a local chapter member at an event at the college I went to who worked at a small hospital and had just gotten a new job. She introduced me to the supervisor over there and I was hired the next week. I had no experience, and had only been out of school and certified a few months, but I know how unusual that is. Reading posts on here have made me realize just how lucky I was to find this job, and I plan on keeping it until I have enough experience to get hired for a remote position


----------



## gmiles (May 28, 2014)

*Help*

For those of you who passed your CPC Congrats. I have a question did you use ICD-9 OR ICD-10 Coding Books and were there ICD-10 Questions on the test?

Thanks again


Gail


----------



## kbearden1985 (May 28, 2014)

I took and passed the CPC back on 03/08. I used the 2013 AMA ICD-9 Professional Addition. There were no ICD-10 questions on the test.


----------



## chshaffer41@gmail.com (May 28, 2014)

TTCPC08 said:


> You make some good points Pam.  I have also worked with people with no/little experience and like you have found, work out remarkably!  I have found that sometimes some of us who have been in the field a while get more set in our ways and lose our flexibility to see other opinions and viewpoints which can make it a little hard to work together.  Working with a new coder who is really wanting to be in the field (not just in for the dream job working at home) is very rewarding and I like to see them learn new things that maybe they were not taught in school and sometimes I even learn a thing or two.


Miss Brooks,

I have, in the past, corresponded with you about this same subject.  I have been reading these posts for the last few days and I just wanted to say "thank you", for your honest comments.  I think you are absolutely right about there being way too many credentialed coders, and not enough jobs available. I also think you have been doing many positive things in an effort to help out the new coders. I myself, have taken your suggestions and recommendations in the last couple years since I passed the CPC exam, and value you advice. However, I believe you are a very rare exception to the cause and I wish there were more like you. 

Which is why I would like to ask your opinion on the new program AAPC is offering to help the apprentices remove the "A", called Practi-code.  I actually came across it yesterday while I was on the AAPC web site,  and I sent an e-mail to AAPC inquiring about the legitimacy of it.  I say it that way because I attempted the program that was offered a couple years ago, called the  Online Virtual Apprentice, when it was removed from the site before I could finish it.  I didn't want to go through that again and be disappointed.  Evidently it is a valid program, designed to give those who have the "A" status, an option to get the "A" removed, by coding 600 real world cases, ( 3 modules, with 200 cases per module), with feedback on your performance. My question to you is, how would you view an application for employment that had this completed course on it?  I have conflicted feelings about signing up, again, for this type of program, because of my previous experience.  Although, I am considering it, because even though I have an Associates Degree in Accounting in addition to the CPC credential, and six years of accounting experience and approximately four years in a medical office, (2 as a medical assistant in a general practice, and 2 in the front office of a  single provider Urology office-where by the way I did code his op notes, for practice but not on the job, for 1 of the 2 years, and posted the office charges- on the job),  I still do not have the "on the job" experience to be considered for any of the coding jobs I have applied for. Unfortunately, I have since left that practice because I found myself in a position where I was having to train several people to fill the other position in the front office, only to have them move on with their careers or quit, therefore leaving no time for me to do what I needed to do to move forward with my own career. I hated leaving that job because I really liked the doctor and it wasn't a difficult job, but I felt I was being used, and was sacrificing my goals to move forward.  But I am not going to dwell on it, every job I have ever had has been a great learning experience, and of course, something to add to my resume!  Anyway, I feel I have gained some very valuable experience since I last corresponded with you, but I still haven't landed that coding job I so desire.  So I feel I need to make a decision now, continue to per sue a coding job by trying to get the experience through this program, maybe?? Or go back into Accounting, boring!! So if you could, please let me know your thoughts??  

One last thing, I still think something has to be done to fix this issue with so many newly credentialed CPC's; whether it's changing how the schools offering the courses advertise how "in demand" coders are; or the option of some sort of Apprentice program, that the schools could offer in addition to the courses; or even some kind of mentoring program offered through the AAPC, maybe with already certified members mentoring others, to maintain their CEU'S..... I don't know...just throwing some ideas out. Either way, if nothing changes, this is going to continue to be an ongoing issue, and it's too bad because there are a lot of us who are working very hard to just get someone to give us a chance. How do they know if someone has the professionalism to be in this field if they can't get their foot in the door to prove it....Just my two cents, for what it's worth.


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 29, 2014)

machshaffer@aol.com said:


> Miss Brooks,
> 
> I have, in the past, corresponded with you about this same subject. I have been reading these posts for the last few days and I just wanted to say "thank you", for your honest comments. I think you are absolutely right about there being way too many credentialed coders, and not enough jobs available. I also think you have been doing many positive things in an effort to help out the new coders. I myself, have taken your suggestions and recommendations in the last couple years since I passed the CPC exam, and value you advice. However, I believe you are a very rare exception to the cause and I wish there were more like you.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your post. I have looked at the Practi-Code program, and actually I'm intending to use it for testing new applicants, rather than to provide coding experience. 

What the AAPC has heard loud and clear is that new coders want the "A" removed from their credential. And because the requirement for that is to obtain experience, they've come up with a way to allow coders to earn a year's worth. I understand how valuable a program like Practi-Code can be, and would personally consider that as real-life experience, because the scenarios are accurate and the coding skills need to be there in order to correctly code the broad range of scenarios. The reality is, however, that most employers are still going to look at real job experience--whether or not you have the "A" is irrelevant. 

Brand new coders, by virtue of the fact that they are unfamiliar with the workings of the revenue cycle, fail to understand how their skills can be translated into other very interesting and critical positions (other than 'coding'), and are only going to be happy when they finally land that coveted coding job. In some cases, this is an example of rainbow chasing...because they fail to take opportunities when they are presented, and get frustrated when they're doing jobs that they don't seem to feel are suited to their ideal of what a trained coder should be doing. The reality is that 'trained coders' these days aren't actually doing very much coding. They're auditing, training, working denials, managing projects, doing billing and collections, providing documentation improvement, working as software analysts...the list goes on. And since there's no such thing as overnight success (actually, I've been at this coding gig since 1991), I'd encourage anyone with a CPC-A certification to consider any position in healthcare and use their knowledge, critical thinking skills and professionalism to influence and make a difference regardless of the position held. Even if you're posting charges or payments, answering the phone, or filing EOBs, you're still an integral part of the process. Don't minimalize the impact you can have, because you never know where a positive attitude can lead you. Become a pro-active problem-solver, a team player and the one person that your office can't do without, and I promise opportunities will come your way.


----------



## cldavenport (May 29, 2014)

Good morning Ms Brooks,
Your response was spot on. Your advice is greatly appreciated. I got my CPC in May 2012 with the "A" attached but I never let that stop me from pursuing my goals. I have always been in the billing/AR side of the office but decided to get my certification for personal advancement. I loved my job but I am still amazed at how having my certification opened doors for me, even with the "A" attached. By Jan 2013 I moved within the same company to the Compliance dept as a Compliance Analyst. By July 2013, because of that move, I was able to attend an ICD-10 Academy and subsequently obtained the ICD-10 CM/PCS Trainer designation. By March 2014 (2 months ago), I was offered and accepted a position at a large teaching facility in their Compliance dept as a Compliance Analyst. I am currently preparing for the CPCO exam (test date Aug 2014). And by next year I will take the CPMA exam. I am amazed and blessed that I was/am able to advance my career although the "A" is attached. (it should be coming off within the next couple months). BUT...when I think back, this entire journey started back in 1997 when I did an externship in a medical facility billing office. I answered phones, made copies, helped out where needed. Within 2 months, one of the full time billing employees moved out of state and I was offered a full time billing position. I always say, start at any position in the office to get your foot in the door!


----------



## chshaffer41@gmail.com (May 29, 2014)

Miss Brooks,

Thank you for your response to my question about the Practi-code program offered by the AAPC.  I totally understand the fact that some employers will still be looking for those who have the "real world" experience, and I absolutely respect that.  I know from my experience that you do gain very valuable knowledge when you work in medical office, as opposed to just obtaining education through a course of study.  I am very grateful for the experiences I have had, good and bad.  As I stated before, I really did not want to leave my last position, but unfortunately it was a very small practice that wasn't going to offer any future personal growth.  Although the practice was small, it was a great opportunity to learn how a medical office functions, from the clinical aspect to the administrative side.  These are the skills and education that can only be obtained in the "real world".  I left on very good terms so I have no regrets in making this decision, but now I have to start looking again for another position.  My hopes are to get in a billing facility in order to combine my skills and education, and experience, in an accounting office and now a medical office, to further my career in this field. So if you have any advice on how I should go about this....  

So, again, thank you for your straightforward information, I appreciate the advice you offer, and respect your opinions.  I also know first hand how frustrating the apprentice status is.  I just hope that all AAPC Region Directors, chapters, and other representatives can find a way to contribute to their services and education, as you have.  I know that if I ever get through my journey, I will do everything I can for this cause.


----------



## semillhouse (May 29, 2014)

gmiles said:


> For those of you who passed your CPC Congrats. I have a question did you use ICD-9 OR ICD-10 Coding Books and were there ICD-10 Questions on the test?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> ...



I took my exam in June of last year and I had not had any training in ICD 10 and there were no ICD 10 questions on the test I took


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jun 4, 2014)

Pam Brooks said:


> Thanks for your post. I have looked at the Practi-Code program, and actually I'm intending to use it for testing new applicants, rather than to provide coding experience.
> 
> What the AAPC has heard loud and clear is that new coders want the "A" removed from their credential. And because the requirement for that is to obtain experience, they've come up with a way to allow coders to earn a year's worth. I understand how valuable a program like Practi-Code can be, and would personally consider that as real-life experience, because the scenarios are accurate and the coding skills need to be there in order to correctly code the broad range of scenarios. The reality is, however, that most employers are still going to look at real job experience--whether or not you have the "A" is irrelevant.
> 
> Brand new coders, by virtue of the fact that they are unfamiliar with the workings of the revenue cycle, fail to understand how their skills can be translated into other very interesting and critical positions (other than 'coding'), and are only going to be happy when they finally land that coveted coding job. In some cases, this is an example of rainbow chasing...because they fail to take opportunities when they are presented, and get frustrated when they're doing jobs that they don't seem to feel are suited to their ideal of what a trained coder should be doing. The reality is that 'trained coders' these days aren't actually doing very much coding. They're auditing, training, working denials, managing projects, doing billing and collections, providing documentation improvement, working as software analysts...the list goes on. And since there's no such thing as overnight success (actually, I've been at this coding gig since 1991), I'd encourage anyone with a CPC-A certification to consider any position in healthcare and use their knowledge, critical thinking skills and professionalism to influence and make a difference regardless of the position held. Even if you're posting charges or payments, answering the phone, or filing EOBs, you're still an integral part of the process. Don't minimalize the impact you can have, because you never know where a positive attitude can lead you. Become a pro-active problem-solver, a team player and the one person that your office can't do without, and I promise opportunities will come your way.



Pam,
Boy isnt this the truth! Its not all about coding. I spend half of my time auditing,training, documentation improvement,denials and the list goes on and on and on. Also the last sentence you wrote is right on.If we as coders are someone who is positive and your co-workers and supervisors can come to for  help with problem solving and (a smile) are a team player you will become someone your office cannot do without.These types of coders are in demand!


----------



## medicode3 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Don't give up*

Hello, I have been a coder for 30 years and I am not sure why they list a lot of these jobs and AHIMA is many a times the credentials they specify as being needed.  However, in the past I still submitted resumes to those places and received calls from the hiring companies.  Don't give up.  

Sheri McCoy, CPC
Billing Manager/Center for Neuro and Spine


----------

